# Walmart/Open Carry Central



## muckaleewarrior

Of course open carry is legal in my home state of Georgia and my local Walmart stores are becoming Open Carry Central here. Over the last couple years it's become rare for me to go to Walmart and not see at least one person open carrying. These are men and women of all types I have witnessed practicing their right to carry and let everyone around them know it. 

I conceal carry 99.9% of the time because that's my preference and every establishment isn't exactly carry friendly. Plus, this is Georgia - the place where I grew up and know very well. I'll show mine when I absolutely have to.


----------



## Bisley

Leave it to the Walmartians to screw up the whole thing. I shop there, often, and I always carry, concealed, when I do, but most of the folks you describe are the types who will soon be flashing fake badges.


----------



## TAPnRACK

^ Hit the nail on the head there.

I once saw a big fat guy double open carrying... one on each side.. ridiculous imo.


----------



## shaolin

Bisley said:


> Leave it to the Walmartians to screw up the whole thing. I shop there, often, and I always carry, concealed, when I do, but most of the folks you describe are the types who will soon be flashing fake badges.


Badges we don't need no stinking badges... had to say it. Your right I conceal carry and I don't like the idea of open carry for me cause people get upset. I might open carry when hiking or fishing in bear country.


----------



## desertman

I too only open carry while out in the desert or on hiking trails and sometimes in my truck on the way there. It's comforting to know that if I have to make a pit stop for gas no one will get bent out of shape over it. After all I live in Arizona where open carry was at one time fairly common. Since Arizona started allowing people to carry concealed with a permit and later went "Constitutional Carry" where no permit is required. You do not see too many people carrying openly anymore. Occasionally you will see people carrying openly while going about their daily business. I've yet to see anyone going into a frenzy over it. Some lady did write a letter at one time to the local paper complaining about seeing someone openly carrying in a convenience store. Even questioned whether the carrier was going to pay for their merchandise. For Christ's sakes she's in Arizona, not California or New York. I choose not to open carry in public as I do not want to draw any unwanted attention to myself. However I'm glad that where I live you do have the freedom to choose.


----------



## berettatoter

I personally, don't like to advertise that I am armed. It's my business, not the worlds.


----------



## BackyardCowboy

<SNIP>


muckaleewarrior said:


> I'll show mine when I absolutely have to.


Excellent idea


----------



## ybnorml

berettatoter said:


> I personally, don't like to advertise that I am armed. It's my business, not the worlds.


Yep, it's my business not theirs !!!


----------



## Greybeard

Open carry in public is just asking for trouble.


----------



## Dave_Sab

I'm not a fan of open carry. I'm not against it however IMO it gives anti-gun people something more to complain about.

I don't want to intrude on anyone's right to carry but I'm sure many of us have seen people who open carry with a certain for a lack of a better phrase "cocky attitude". That's just not the image I want people to think of for those of us who carry firearms whether concealed or open carry.


----------



## SouthernBoy

Greybeard said:


> Open carry in public is just asking for trouble.


Depends upon in which state you live. Where I live, there is no problem doing this if that is your wont.


----------



## SouthernBoy

Up until last December, I had OC'd on a regular basis since the summer of 2007. I only OC on rare occasions now and yes, I have my reasons.

Look at it this way. Police open carry. So why is it any different when civilians do this? I'm talking about people who OC a sidearm in a good holster with nothing showy or in your face in either their rig, their attire, or their demeanor. This is what I did for 7 1/2 years and never had one problem with LEO's. And in that entire time, only one civilian voiced his disapproval... and he wasn't a native of my state.


----------



## Bisley

With me, it's more about being embarrassed by the people who are reinforcing the stereotypes that already exist in the minds of folks who are already prejudiced against anything that concerns guns. I am 100% in favor of Constitutional carry - I just really get frustrated when some dope gives those stereotypes any sort of credibility. It is a fact that some gun owners don't always exercise good judgment, but it isn't a fact that you want to be emphasized, when there are still people around whom you want to convince on gun related political issues. The left has succeeded for years by taking the exceptions to the rule, and making people think that those rare occurrences are actually the norm.


----------



## RK3369

I'd rather Conceal Carry because I think it is less intrusive for all. I don't see a good reason to subject someone who is antigun or never been exposed to someone open carrying to that situation. Only serves to make them nervous or to allow the anti gunners to work up more frenzy against guns in general. Think about the general news media reaction against those nutjobs who openly carried rifles into the Walmart down in Texas last year. Is that the kind of publicity we want to give to the average gun owner? Makes us all look like retard low intelligence neo Nazis. Ridiculous. I'm not an "in your face" kind of guy but I will protect my right to own and carry against all restrictions.


----------



## PT111Pro

Texas is at the threshold to open carry at the moment. If OC becomes law nothing changes for me. No wait - I could wear my PX4, my USP concealed under the shirt and if it prints a little and some people wet their pants down to the socks because of it, I wouldn't need to care about it. Right? I like it.


----------



## RK3369

I pocket carry a 380 and in jeans it does print, but I do not care. Mostly in dress slacks or cargo shorts you don't even know it's there, but in jeans it does print and if anybody is looking, it's more reason for them to stay away from me,, imo.


----------



## Bisley

PT111Pro said:


> Texas is at the threshold to open carry at the moment. If OC becomes law nothing changes for me. No wait - I could wear my PX4, my USP concealed under the shirt and if it prints a little and some people wet their pants down to the socks because of it, I wouldn't need to care about it. Right? I like it.


It will help me in two ways: (1) I will be less reluctant to carry a larger pistol OWB, instead of IWB, with an untucked shirt, and; (2) I won't have to wait till I get to the woods (to hunt) to strap on my G20 that I carry in a home-made across the chest rig, with a covering shirt, unbuttoned. But mainly, I just want it because it gets all of us a little bit closer to what I believe is a Constitutional right, and I always favor that, in whatever form it takes.

If the legislature does finally get it to the governor, he has already said he will sign it. Of course, if it does become law, it will still only apply to CHL holders, so you can then expect law enforcement people to start checking licenses when they spot a OC. Mostly, the professional LEO's, like State Troopers will only check what they consider to be 'shifty' looking characters, but there will be some Barney Fife types, here and there, who will exploit it.


----------



## PT111Pro

Honestly I don't mind being checked by law enforcement for a Texas CHL. Why should I? First I have one and think many more should get one. Than I like the idea that people see that many more carry a firearm than the liberals make the people believe. At the moment the liberals make people believe that only evil criminals, means everyone that is not proven loyal regime liberal, carrying a firearm. If they can see their neighbors, friends and even family members carry, the lie that only evil people carry a firearm doesn't fly anymore, at least with people that are not brain numb and are still able to think a little bit the basics on their own.


----------



## SouthernBoy

Bisley said:


> With me, it's more about being embarrassed by the people who are reinforcing the stereotypes that already exist in the minds of folks who are already prejudiced against anything that concerns guns. I am 100% in favor of Constitutional carry - I just really get frustrated when some dope gives those stereotypes any sort of credibility. It is a fact that some gun owners don't always exercise good judgment, but it isn't a fact that you want to be emphasized, when there are still people around whom you want to convince on gun related political issues. *The left has succeeded for years by taking the exceptions to the rule, and making people think that those rare occurrences are actually the norm.*


Yes they have and they have been quite successful at it. But they have had their allies, who really are "they" in another form.


----------



## RK3369

and that's why I prefer to carry concealed. I see no reason to draw attention to the issue and in this day and age, since most people are not used to seeing a firearm on anyone's hip other than LEO, it is bound to cause concern from others who see you walking around openly carrying. I have to admit that I would be very aware of someone openly carrying since I originally came from NY where it has never been allowed in the past century, and am now in SC where it still is not allowed other than for hunting. I'm sure if you had been in a situation where it was the norm, you'd not be concerned at all, but it does give rise to a question about intent when seen by anyone not used to it. Kinda like encountering a Pitbull dog. Not all of them are vicious, but the public perception is that they are all vicious, so you are always on your guard when you encounter one.


----------



## ybnorml

The State of Maine is once again considering to become a Constitutional Carry State....
Sen. Eric Brakey, a Republican from Auburn, in his first term in the Legislature, is sponsoring a bill ( LD 652 ) to roll back restrictions on carrying concealed handguns.

Time will tell......

Meant to put this in another 'topic'.....sorry, didn't intend to hijack this thread.


----------



## RK3369

Good luck. We had a state Senator who has twice sponsored legislation to make South Carolina a Constitutional Carry state. Even with a Republican Gov and Republican majority in the legislature, ain't gonna happen any time soon. Too many "urbanites' in the larger city areas who are anti gun and are loud and hollering against it. I think the legislature is content with the current Conceal Carry permit system and it's likely not ready to change anything in the forseeable future. Right now they're having difficulty with a different domestic violence law because part of the proposal is to take guns away from convicted DV offenders. Many are screaming that it goes against the second amendment, but most of the politicians are saying it is going to get through, so I don't see much near term support for constitutional carry here. The current permit system is not that bad anyhow. Take an 8 hour class and exam, range qualification, background check by SLED and FBI and If you check out, you're issued the permit. SC is a shall issue state, so if you meet the requirements, nobody can oppose it like a local sheriff or judge.


----------



## desertman

SouthernBoy:


> Depends upon in which state you live. Where I live, there is no problem doing this if that is your wont.


Exactly!


----------



## desertman

RK3369:


> I have to admit that I would be very aware of someone openly carrying since I originally came from NY where it has never been allowed in the past century.


Which is understandable. On the other side of the coin is that some consider concealed carry as if somebody is up to no good and hiding something in this case a gun. They feel that any criminal that is carrying a gun would obviously want to conceal it. When you think about it what criminal or prohibited possessor in their right mind would march around displaying something that would land them right back in jail? Kind of like smoking a joint in front of a police officer. As I mentioned earlier I choose to carry concealed except on certain occasions for strategic purposes and not wanting to draw attention to myself even though I live in a state that allows both. "Constitutional Carry" is the way to go. The only time I would be concerned is if someone was walking around in public with an unholstered gun in their hands. Which is illegal at least where I live. It's called "brandishing a weapon". It could land you in jail.


----------



## SouthernBoy

RK3369 said:


> and that's why I prefer to carry concealed. I see no reason to draw attention to the issue and in this day and age, since most people are not used to seeing a firearm on anyone's hip other than LEO, it is bound to cause concern from others who see you walking around openly carrying. I have to admit that I would be very aware of someone openly carrying since I originally came from NY where it has never been allowed in the past century, and am now in SC where it still is not allowed other than for hunting. I'm sure if you had been in a situation where it was the norm, you'd not be concerned at all, but it does give rise to a question about intent when seen by anyone not used to it. Kinda like encountering a Pitbull dog. Not all of them are vicious, but the public perception is that they are all vicious, so you are always on your guard when you encounter one.


In the 7 1/2 years that I carried openly on a daily basis, I only had one negative encounter. That was in August 2009 from a customer at a local McDonald's. He claimed he was a retired LEO but judging by his accent, he was from somewhere up in the northeast... definitely not a native. Never had any negatives from police. Nearly all of the comments I got were questions about Virginia law and similar topics (the gun I was carrying, etc.). And there were no stares, no grabbing the children and heading for the door(s), not screams... nothing of the sort. In fact, most people didn't even notice my sidearm (as I mentioned, I like to keep it nondescript).

It does depend upon which state one lives in and how open carries and conducts oneself.


----------



## trex1955

In my state, before we passed open carry, if your concealed firearm was exposed for any reason, accident or otherwise, you could be charged with brandishing a firearm. That is why I voted for open carry. I never carry open. For me it is a personal choice.
I prefer not telling everyone I have a gun.


----------



## SouthernBoy

RK3369 said:


> I have to admit that I would be very aware of someone openly carrying since I originally came from NY where it has never been allowed in the past century...


That's all fine and dandy. Just hope you left your New York ideas up north when you ventured south. We'd kinda like to keep the South, the South. (yes I know you already live in SC). Us Southerners don't want northern ideas and concepts in our neck of the woods. Doesn't work well. Look at what's happened to Florida.


----------



## GETCHERGUN

It is all the same freedom under the COTUS.

To judge one form of carry different from another is short sighted and childish.


----------



## PT111Pro

Interesting for me is, that in all that progressive areas like NY, Chicago and so on and on, the crime involving killing people is proven sky rocketing comparing to areas where civilians carrying legally concealed or open a gun. Just saying to make some think. I wonder why that is, but have the feeling when the average citizen is expected to be able to fight back, criminals are much more careful with their actions.


----------



## SouthernBoy

GETCHERGUN said:


> It is all the same freedom under the COTUS.
> 
> To judge one form of carry different from another is short sighted and childish.


And rather prejudicial as well. I fully and completely support both common modes of carry. Yes I have a preference, which is opposite of what it was a year ago, which is now to conceal my sidearm. But I do open carry on rare occasions at specific places. I will this morning, as I did yesterday morning, when going to the range. And I nearly always open carry when in my car or truck. That way my sidearm is much more readily available to me should I need it when seated in one of my vehicles.


----------



## SouthernBoy

PT111Pro said:


> Interesting for me is, that in all that progressive areas like NY, Chicago and so on and on, the crime involving killing people is proven sky rocketing comparing to areas where civilians carrying legally concealed or open a gun. Just saying to make some think. I wonder why that is, but have the feeling *when the average citizen is expected to be able to fight back, criminals are much more careful with their actions.*


Yes sir. BG's want easy targets and quick, safe actions on their part. They don't wish to get injured or killed any more than do we. An armed target is the last thing they want to encounter when going about their "business".


----------



## Bisley

SouthernBoy said:


> Yes sir. BG's want easy targets and quick, safe actions on their part. They don't wish to get injured or killed any more than do we. An armed target is the last thing they want to encounter when going about their "business".


It's a good theory, and I believe it's probably 90% correct. But, what about the youngsters that just want a gun? How hard would it be for two big, tough kids with a good plan to surprise and overwhelm a lone OC'er? I'm for open carry rights all the way, but a person should pick and choose when to do it, and be more alert than usual.


----------



## joepeat

Bisley said:


> It's a good theory, and I believe it's probably 90% correct. But, what about the youngsters that just want a gun? How hard would it be for two big, tough kids with a good plan to surprise and overwhelm a lone OC'er? I'm for open carry rights all the way, but a person should pick and choose when to do it, and be more alert than usual.


Very good point. And I think the same applies to advertising you own a gun at your place of residence. Signs such as "Protected by armed citizen", "Insured by Smith & Wesson", etc. only invite trouble IMHO.


----------



## win231

RK3369 said:


> and that's why I prefer to carry concealed. I see no reason to draw attention to the issue and in this day and age, since most people are not used to seeing a firearm on anyone's hip other than LEO, it is bound to cause concern from others who see you walking around openly carrying. I have to admit that I would be very aware of someone openly carrying since I originally came from NY where it has never been allowed in the past century, and am now in SC where it still is not allowed other than for hunting. I'm sure if you had been in a situation where it was the norm, you'd not be concerned at all, but it does give rise to a question about intent when seen by anyone not used to it. Kinda like encountering a Pitbull dog. Not all of them are vicious, but the public perception is that they are all vicious, so you are always on your guard when you encounter one.


You said it....the main reason some people like open carry - satisfying their craving for attention.


----------



## PT111Pro

> Bisley
> ......But, what about the youngsters that just want a gun? How hard would it be for two big, tough kids with a good plan to surprise and overwhelm a lone OC'er? I'm for open carry rights all the way, but a person should pick and choose when to do it, and be more alert than usual.


Humm do you really think so? Why can't we hear from such incidents? I mean there are states that allow open carry and I have not heard about one incidence where a open carrier was attacked because s/he open carried. I am not saying it is not happen, in this crazy wold of liberal protectionism of all insanity behavior and where criminal acts not get judged on facts but on the right skin color, religious memberships and nation of origin, everything - even the most worst case the unthinkable will happen and be sanctioned. But I did not hear that anyone was attacked because of open carry a weapon and there are people they carry open not since yesterday neither.
It's sounds good, comes directly out of the liberal thinking manufactory, is therefore a liberal argument for gun restriction widely used since decades, but without any evidence or prove. 


> win231
> You said it....the main reason some people like open carry - satisfying their craving for attention


That's a joke isn't it? I heard it all. 
A so called liberal at the democratic party in Dallas TX said: 
Police officer only go for a police job because they want to live out their sadistic phantasies.
People that carry a gun only looking for a legal way to kill as many people they can...
So on and so on...
And now I read that people that exercising their rights only graving for attention. 
Liberals are very interesting and with a little thinking, their Agenda is self explaining.

If people would only understand that you only have those rights that you can exercise. Rights that are not exercised are lost for ever. A liberal would say we don't need the right of guns as long we have communist leaders. Communism and Socialism will give the people what they need and protect them. Right? Ask the people that died in Gulags, Concentration Camps, and political Prisons around the entire socialistic world for politically correct causes. 
Look to Europe. Same discussion and because the same discussions you can get in jail over there for carry a hot 9mm bullet in you pocket without even a gun if you are white, christian and not muslimistc orginated. That is what happen if you minimize your rights and let so called intellectuals take your rights away. They are gone forever. The arguments always the same it sounds good in a isolated classroom and school children are easy deceived by regime handselected teachers. But rights that you give up voluntarily, never come back.
Open carry don't need to make sense. It is a constitutional right or do you want a new different constitution and country?
Just saying.


----------



## VAMarine

I have about 6 instances of open carriers being assaulted for their gun. One ending with a fatality. I'll post them later.


----------



## win231

PT111Pro said:


> Humm do you really think so? Why can't we hear from such incidents? I mean there are states that allow open carry and I have not heard about one incidence where a open carrier was attacked because s/he open carried. I am not saying it is not happen, in this crazy wold of liberal protectionism of all insanity behavior and where criminal acts not get judged on facts but on the right skin color, religious memberships and nation of origin, everything - even the most worst case the unthinkable will happen and be sanctioned. But I did not hear that anyone was attacked because of open carry a weapon and there are people they carry open not since yesterday neither.
> It's sounds good, comes directly out of the liberal thinking manufactory, is therefore a liberal argument for gun restriction widely used since decades, but without any evidence or prove.
> 
> That's a joke isn't it? I heard it all.
> A so called liberal at the democratic party in Dallas TX said:
> Police officer only go for a police job because they want to live out their sadistic phantasies.
> People that carry a gun only looking for a legal way to kill as many people they can...
> So on and so on...
> And now I read that people that exercising their rights only graving for attention.
> Liberals are very interesting and with a little thinking, their Agenda is self explaining.
> 
> If people would only understand that you only have those rights that you can exercise. Rights that are not exercised are lost for ever. A liberal would say we don't need the right of guns as long we have communist leaders. Communism and Socialism will give the people what they need and protect them. Right? Ask the people that died in Gulags, Concentration Camps, and political Prisons around the entire socialistic world for politically correct causes.
> Look to Europe. Same discussion and because the same discussions you can get in jail over there for carry a hot 9mm bullet in you pocket without even a gun if you are white, christian and not muslimistc orginated. That is what happen if you minimize your rights and let so called intellectuals take your rights away. They are gone forever. The arguments always the same it sounds good in a isolated classroom and school children are easy deceived by regime handselected teachers. But rights that you give up voluntarily, never come back.
> Open carry don't need to make sense. It is a constitutional right or do you want a new different constitution and country?
> Just saying.


After your irrelevant dialogue, open carry is still a need for attention.

_SOME _Police officers only go for a police job because they want to live out their sadistic fantasies. Yes, some do. And we know who they are.

And _SOME_ People are attracted to medical professions because they enjoy seeing people suffer. Yes, SOME are.

Open carriers who OC in cities/restaurants where people aren't accustomed to seeing guns on civilians ARE satisfying their need for attention. Nothing says, _"Hey, everybody...look at me...I got a gun"_ like open carry.

And some OC'ers also like the passive aggressive nature of open carry; they enjoy making people nervous & scared & pissing them off.

And the purpose of guns is self defense, not making a statement about politics or rights. Or attention whoring.


----------



## Bisley

PT111Pro said:


> Humm do you really think so? Why can't we hear from such incidents? I mean there are states that allow open carry and I have not heard about one incidence where a open carrier was attacked because s/he open carried. I am not saying it is not happen, in this crazy wold of liberal protectionism of all insanity behavior and where criminal acts not get judged on facts but on the right skin color, religious memberships and nation of origin, everything - even the most worst case the unthinkable will happen and be sanctioned. But I did not hear that anyone was attacked because of open carry a weapon and there are people they carry open not since yesterday neither.
> It's sounds good, comes directly out of the liberal thinking manufactory, is therefore a liberal argument for gun restriction widely used since decades, but without any evidence or prove.


The decision to open-carry requires the same amount of thought and commitment that the original decision of whether or not to carry a lethal weapon. An intelligent person will consider statistics and anecdotal evidence extensively, in making that decision. But, in the end, it will come down to what kind of threat a person thinks they would be facing, in whatever environment they live in, and those vary wildly. I have passed by groups of young men in crowded places that set the 'situational awareness bells' to ringing, because I realized that they could have easily doubled back and taken me from behind, before I could have mounted a successful defense. It's strictly a matter of how smart and how committed they are. Sure - it's just one more of thousands of what-ifs that a person can dream up, but it is a completely logical way for a certain type of criminal to arm himself, and who ever knows exactly what type of criminal is prevalent in his particular environment?

Self defense statistics are unreliable and hard to come by, for several reasons. For one, the media has an agenda, and they avoid reporting incidents that don't further their narrative. For another, a high percentage of successful defenses either go unreported, or they are a brief story on a local TV channel, that is gone and forgotten in one day. Statistics are helpful, but not gospel.


----------



## SouthernBoy

win231 said:


> You said it....the main reason some people like open carry - satisfying their craving for attention.


This has not been my experience at all with all of the OC'ers I have known and with whom I have associated.


----------



## SouthernBoy

Bisley said:


> It's a good theory, and I believe it's probably 90% correct. But, what about the youngsters that just want a gun? How hard would it be for two big, tough kids with a good plan to surprise and overwhelm a lone OC'er? I'm for open carry rights all the way, but a person should pick and choose when to do it, and be more alert than usual.


I wasn't specifically addressing OC'ing in my post. I was just addressing carrying.

*"But, what about the youngsters that just want a gun? How hard would it be for two big, tough kids with a good plan to surprise and overwhelm a lone OC'er?"*
If they're smart enough and the victim lets his awareness lapse, not too difficult at all. This is pretty rate in my state (I know of one incident). Still, you make a good point with your sentence.

*"..but a person should pick and choose when to do it.."*
This makes a lot of sense to me.

*"..and be more alert than usual."*
Completely agree with this.


----------



## SouthernBoy

win231 said:


> After your irrelevant dialogue, open carry is still a need for attention.


I have been in the presence of a few people who would fit this description in the 7 1/2 years that I OC'd on a regular basis.., but just a few. As for me, if I were seeking attention, I suppose I would still be OC'ing. The fact is, I rarely OC anymore.



win231 said:


> _SOME _Police officers only go for a police job because they want to live out their sadistic fantasies. Yes, some do. And we know who they are.


If you really know some LEO's like this, out them. Shine the light of day on people like this before they do something really bad.



win231 said:


> And _SOME_ People are attracted to medical professions because they enjoy seeing people suffer. Yes, SOME are.


Now that's a new one.



win231 said:


> Open carriers who OC in cities/restaurants where people aren't accustomed to seeing guns on civilians ARE satisfying their need for attention. Nothing says, _"Hey, everybody...look at me...I got a gun"_ like open carry.


Once again, there no doubt are a few who fit this mold. I have had many breakfasts, lunches, and dinners with other OC'ers and none of them fit this at all (save one some years ago). Their carry rigs were all very non-descript and subtle and frankly, most of the other people in the establishments didn't even know they were armed.



win231 said:


> And some OC'ers also like the passive aggressive nature of open carry; they enjoy making people nervous & scared & pissing them off.


I have no experience with this at all.



win231 said:


> *And the purpose of guns is self defense*, not making a statement about politics or rights. Or attention whoring.


This is patently not true at all. Self defense is but one reason to own firearms. There are so many more. And yes, one of these reasons is to make a statement (as in one's state constitution or the federal Bill of Rights). I have been to my state's capital with a group of around 1200 other armed people to lobby our legislators for bills we both favor and those we oppose. There is nothing at all wrong with this.

As I mentioned, I OC'd on a regular basis for 7 1/2 years until I converted to nearly 100% concealed carry almost a year ago. I never had any negative encounters with police during this entire time and only one bad encounter with a civilian, who was not a native of my state. During that time, I received so many positive comments from other people, police included, when they saw my sidearm. Perhaps it's due to where I live. Or maybe that more people than one might think are in favor of seeing armed citizens going about their daily business. I don't know but I suspect that in light of what just took place in Paris yesterday, a lot more people would welcome the sight of an armed citizenry.


----------



## desertman

I guess if someone really wanted to draw attention to themselves. They could walk around with a bandolier of ammunition and a couple of semi automatic rifles draped over their shoulders. That may raise a few eyebrows even out here. But a handgun? I seriously doubt it, at least not where it's legal and has always been for a long time. Where it's legal I believe in freedom of choice. I prefer to carry concealed for strategic purposes. How someone else chooses to carry in a manner that's lawful that's their business.


----------



## SouthernBoy

desertman said:


> I guess if someone really wanted to draw attention to themselves. *They could walk around with a bandolier of ammunition and a couple of semi automatic rifles draped over their shoulders.* That may raise a few eyebrows even out here. But a handgun? I seriously doubt it, at least not where it's legal and has always been for a long time. Where it's legal I believe in freedom of choice. I prefer to carry concealed for strategic purposes. How someone else chooses to carry in a manner that's lawful that's their business.


That would certainly get some attention, though I would be in favor of this under some circumstances.

Open carry is the normal mode of carrying a sidearm in my state and it has been this way since 1607. To conceal it is the exception and currently requires permission from our employee servants. As I am writing this I am getting ready to go visit my older daughters family for a few hours. One of my carry arms is resting peacefully on my hip and will hopefully remain there until I arrive back home.


----------



## win231

SouthernBoy said:


> This has not been my experience at all with all of the OC'ers I have known and with whom I have associated.


Not something an OC'er will admit to. And, you can't get inside their heads.


----------



## desertman

win231 said:


> *Not something an OC'er will admit to.* And, you can't get inside their heads.


At least in Arizona nobody really gives a shit, except for maybe some Liberals who do not like the idea of anyone carrying a gun in any way shape or form period. Screw 'em, if they hate it so much along with everything else most Arizonan's stand for. Then they really have no business coming here. Let them stay in their own home state which they screwed up so badly and wallow in their own excrement. Instead of trying to impose their own misery on the rest of us. As miserable and detestable as they are. I'm not a proponent of open carry it's just too damn easy for someone to take away an open carrier's gun. There have been several occasions where I've seen someone openly carrying and thought to myself of how easy it would be to grab that individuals weapon and use it on them before they could do a God damn thing about it. Carrying concealed nobody even knows. You're just another face in a crowd. When Arizona allowed for concealed carry with a permit and then went "Constitutional Carry", you do not see people carrying openly that often. That is in public. However open carry is still allowed here and that's how it should be. There really is no valid reason to arrest someone if they inadvertently "print" when getting in or out of a vehicle or if the wind blows their shirt open. Or making a quick pit stop when returning from the field or in my case the middle of nowhere. Since guns have always been a way of life out here and open carry was at one time the only method of legally carrying a handgun most people are accustomed to it. Some are just used to carrying that way. I doubt very much that most of them are craving for attention especially in a state where as I've stated at the beginning of my post: "nobody really gives a shit".


----------



## SouthernBoy

win231 said:


> Not something an OC'er will admit to. And, you can't get inside their heads.


Which itself begs the question... how do you know what they're thinking?

I can tell you that I was not seeking attention when I was OC'ing. This you must know is true because I elected to go concealed early this year. Were I of a mind to seek attention to me and my sidearm, I imagine I would still be OC'ing rather than going concealed.

One of the things that is a pretty good indication of whether or not someone fits the mold you mention might be their rig, their clothing, and their carry style. The people I hung with were discreet in all of these criteria and in their demeanor as well. I don't particularly gravitate to attention hogs, whether they're armed or not. I tend to find those sorts of people to be pretentious and obnoxious. I much prefer down to earth normal folk.


----------



## PT111Pro

I am not carrying open, I have no reason to do so. Only on my on property.
But here are some arguing the wrong way. It is never a question if it make sense or not. A Cell phone for example hurts more people that guns will ecver do, makes a entire generation brain death. It is there also a right to carry and not a need. At least my gun is not that noisy than some folks talking to their friends and screaming that some wonder if they want bridge the distance by voice or phone. Just saing.
But I understand that some don't understand anymore the difference between rights and an argument about necessities. 
Carring a gun is a right that don't need to be excused, explaned or need to have a justification for.
People don't get it anymore. They perhaps will when it is to late and they have all their rights taken by argumentation and wrongful asked justifications. 

But I guess that is a free country, so gun haters can come and call people that exercising their constitutional rights an idiot. Yes they can.


----------



## win231

The obvious difference is that if someone snatches another person's cell phone, he can't hurt or kill others with it.


----------



## Bisley

win231 said:


> The obvious difference is that if someone snatches another person's cell phone, he can't hurt or kill others with it.


The point that you make is that the gun owner has a greater responsibility to protect himself and others from the theft of his personal property than the cell phone owner does. Most would agree, logically and morally speaking - I do, myself. But, legally, there is no mandate for that, nor should there be. The thief is still the culprit - not the victim of the theft.

All that I'm saying here is that a law-abiding citizen has the right to carry whatever weapon he chooses, wherever he chooses, according to the Constitution. He is still governed by the laws against committing violence against others. Hopefully, he will observe the unwritten rules for polite social behavior, but if he doesn't, he has not committed a punishable crime, and he will definitely stand out as somebody who bears watching. This is not that much different from the guy who drives the 'monster' pickup and intimidates all the little old ladies in their little family sedans, or the bikers who wear their colors and travel in groups.


----------



## lovtruth

muckaleewarrior said:


> Of course open carry is legal in my home state of Georgia and my local Walmart stores are becoming Open Carry Central here. Over the last couple years it's become rare for me to go to Walmart and not see at least one person open carrying. These are men and women of all types I have witnessed practicing their right to carry and let everyone around them know it.
> 
> I conceal carry 99.9% of the time because that's my preference and every establishment isn't exactly carry friendly. Plus, this is Georgia - the place where I grew up and know very well. I'll show mine when I absolutely have to.


That's fine if it works for you. If I was to carry at all, i prefer open. It detours crime, sets a trend of freedom and rights, and puts your gun where you can get at it when you need it in a second or less. I don't like conceal for two reasons. First, you have to get a permit, by doing that you agree that it's not a right but rather a privilege. If it was a right, you wouldn't need a permit or license. Be it the 2ed amendment in the bill of rights, or the natural right of self defense. Second, it tells the world that you are ashamed of your guns, you don't want those to think your a gun toting whatever. I just think people needs to see it, for it to become more commonplace. Criminals conceal, because they don't want anyone to know what they are up to. So why do so many people flip out and call the cops when they see someone going about their daily routine with a holstered gun on their side, or even a long gun slung over their shoulder pointed in a safe direction?

These same folks have terms for OCers. Gun toting nutjob, gun fondlers, gun nut, and racist, yeah because they own or have a gun. Theres no reason or logic to it, and it makes no sense that anyone about to do something wrong would openly display their gun.

More people need to carry, if it's concealed or open, it needs to be more commonplace. More people need to open carry, people need to see it and cops need to accept they they aren't the only ones who get to have a gun, and for the sake of humanity, we need to get rid of that permit requirement and make it not so easy to take away personal freedom and natural rights from good people.


----------



## muckaleewarrior

Dang, I started this thread nine months ago and it breathes again. Still my take on this issue is still the same. I will say that my last couple trips to the area Walmarts I have not seen open carry. But about two weeks ago I ran into the same guy at Lowe's and then a couple days later at Walmart. I know his face well and now exactly how and where he carries his 45. I wouldn't want anyone casing me like that. SMH


----------



## lovtruth

muckaleewarrior said:


> Dang, I started this thread nine months ago and it breathes again. Still my take on this issue is still the same. I will say that my last couple trips to the area Walmarts I have not seen open carry. But about two weeks ago I ran into the same guy at Lowe's and then a couple days later at Walmart. I know his face well and now exactly how and where he carries his 45. I wouldn't want anyone casing me like that. SMH


OCers do take risks, that's why I admire them so much, if I wasn't such a target for the cops, I would be OCing myself. You know Walmart sells guns don't you? There was a man named John Crawford, he probibly didn't even own a gun. Went into a Walmart, picked up a toy gun that was out of the box and on the shelf. another guy called police and lied saying he was pointing a gun at kids in the store. Cops just went in shooting. Crawford died, and some lady died from a heart attack because a bunch of crazed cops scared the bejesus out of her. a few months later a lady was banned for life from all Walmart stores for telling Crawford's story> brought flowers to the Walmart where he was killed and trespassed. Walmart supports murder. Why is that not surprising?


----------



## berettatoter

Dave_Sab said:


> I'm not a fan of open carry. I'm not against it however IMO it gives anti-gun people something more to complain about.
> 
> I don't want to intrude on anyone's right to carry but I'm sure many of us have seen people who open carry with a certain for a lack of a better phrase "cocky attitude". That's just not the image I want people to think of for those of us who carry firearms whether concealed or open carry.


Me either. Indiana is an OC state, and some do, but few in number. The last four times I have noticed people OC around my area, two were doing it "matter of factly" with not much ado, and the other two were younger dudes with crappy OWB holsters and all flopping around, and they were walking like Billy the Kid or something. That is not the image I want someone who is "on the fence" about carrying remembers seeing last.


----------



## SigP229R

_I am definitely with berettatoter on this and, I also really hate to class myself with most of the people I see in my two local Walmart super centers , however the Walmart Neighborhood Store is a bit different._


----------

